# SB 10k  gap bed lathe - can buy - any good?



## benkeller3 (May 6, 2014)

Have an opportunity to purchase 2 South Bend 10k gap bed lathes (catalog CL770RG).   The cross-slide is all the way on the left side and the hand wheel is more in the center.   Out of a School.  I am not familiar with this version.  Any thoughts - Good?  - Bad?  

Ben


----------



## John_Dennis (May 7, 2014)

I am not familiar with these, but if I understand your description correctly the cross slide is all the way on the left to allow working closer to the chuck even with the ways ending at the gap instead of going all the way to the headstock. A gap bed lathe will not allow you to get very close to the chuck and is not as useful as a regular lathe.  If you can get them cheap, then you can use them for parts and look for another machine with a bad headstock.

The real question is does it have a tail stock and a compound slide and accommodate a regular tool holder.  If it is a turret lathe it has limited usefulness.

look at some photos of other gap bed lathes for comparison.

John


----------



## Thoro (May 8, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=sou...9IHYBw&ved=0CDwQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=785#imgdii=_

They're definitely out there.  Not as common as the 10K I wouldn't expect.  Notice the feet of the bed are much different than a standard 10K.  I wonder if this is to make up for the gab and add rigidity.


----------



## OldMachinist (May 8, 2014)

With the insert installed to fill the gap you can use it like any other lathe. Then on the rare occasion you need to swing something larger you can take the gap out. The 10K gap bed lathe will swing up to 14" with the gap out.


----------



## benkeller3 (May 10, 2014)

*Re: SB 10k  gap bed lathe - can buy - any good?  - Well i bought them both*




Well for 
$200 each why not buy them both...  One is missing the tail stock.  The belt guards are both there just removed for loving.  Pretty fair shape.  A couple broken handles.  Should be an interesting summer reworking these guys.  Two consecutive serial numbers.  about 1964-5 the best i can figure.  

I am sure you guys will get tired of me asking questions.  ha Ha!!

- - - Updated - - -




Here is a picture of the Gap.


----------



## Flatfendershop (May 11, 2014)

You were smart to buy them both at that price!  I run a 10K, they are very capable machines.  Like the nine, parts are pretty easy to come by.  Make sure you don't get confused with the other 10 inch variants that SB made - all 10 inch parts are NOT interchangeable.  Part numbers on the various parts will help sort this out, do some research.

Have fun.


----------

